# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Sad time in America

## barmby

Moderator - please take it down if this reminder is too much.

This is the 2nd worse oil spill in American history. My heart goes to the people who live in Florida and Louisiana




















Dead dolphin

From ST:



> A dead oil-covered fish lies on the beach on Grand Isle, Louisiana. More than a month after BP's Deepwater Horizon well exploded, oil continues gushing from the well and is coating beaches and marshland along the Louisiana coast.





All image courtesy of Getty/AFP/Reuters

----------


## gummynut

clear evidence of *the age of stupid*

----------

